# Nail Pullers



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

My 2 nail pulling tools are always the largest crowbar I have handy and a pair of Channellocks. I always go for the crowbar first because it's faster but anything with a broken head gets the Channellocks. If I did enough nail pulling to matter, I'd definitely invest in this tool.


----------

